# Baby dunnarts update



## Moclobe (Aug 20, 2005)

Here are some new pic of my baby dunnarts. There is 7 of them, 3 females and 4 males. They are about 4.5-5cm from head to tail.


----------



## Moclobe (Aug 20, 2005)

more pics


----------



## Brodie (Aug 20, 2005)

HAHAHA awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww, so cute 

We have some at the park, awesome little fellas.

Wish i had some


----------



## MrBredli (Aug 20, 2005)

How much do you want for them? Can you supply them frozen? Hehehe...


----------



## Moclobe (Aug 20, 2005)

last lot


----------



## MrBredli (Aug 20, 2005)

They are gorgeous..


----------



## Brodie (Aug 20, 2005)

I agree MrBredli, They remind me of myself


----------



## hugsta (Aug 20, 2005)

> I agree MrBredli, They remind me of myself



Tell him he's dreamin' son.........LMAO ;-)


----------



## Herpkid (Aug 20, 2005)

they are cute lil fellas


----------



## westhamsc (Aug 20, 2005)

did ya get these little guys of bunarong aquarium? or did you get them off a bloke named jason?


----------



## Moclobe (Aug 20, 2005)

I got them from bunarong aquarium.

Mr Bredli you can have all 7 for $1000 and I pay the freight. ( you can freeze them yourself though) LOL.

Regards David


----------



## westhamsc (Aug 20, 2005)

there great little things thinking of getting some myself but i'll get mine direct of the breeder


----------



## Moclobe (Aug 20, 2005)

Are you going to import them from SA then westhamsc?


----------



## africancichlidau (Aug 20, 2005)

Great little tackers eh  They are bred in Melbourne as well as SA Moccy


----------



## Moclobe (Aug 20, 2005)

I know afrofishy mine have produced 7 babies (see above photos).


----------



## westhamsc (Aug 20, 2005)

yeah getting some off jason if i do he is the one that sold them to bunerong


----------



## Moclobe (Aug 20, 2005)

Thought as much westhamsc. I wish I had know of jason before then I could have save myself some money. Anyway this lot of babies should cover most of my initial setup costs. 

Regards David


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2005)

Very nice not very long lived though


----------



## Glimmerman (Aug 20, 2005)

Does any one know of any breeders in NSW???? Would be interested in gettin their details. Cheers


----------



## Moclobe (Aug 20, 2005)

Glimmerman I don't think you can keep them in NSW.


----------



## FAY (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi David,
Do they get really tame? or are the a little ratty (so to speak) and nervous?


----------



## nathanbrisvegas (Sep 20, 2005)

wish i could keep em in qld same with sugar gliders we arent aloud to keep them either


----------



## herptrader (Sep 20, 2005)

Where did the pictures go?


----------



## inthegrass (Sep 20, 2005)

what pics???


----------

